# Aurora race track set question



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

I found this ad in my local classifieds and have contacted the seller by email who happens to live 3 hours away from me. Unfortunately, he's not able to email pics and only able to describe the item for sale. He lowered the price to $30 and will split the cost of shipping. He would even ship the item first for me to check out prior to payment. He is a good samaritan that is rarely found these days.

It sounds like $30 + $4 shipping (split) sounds like a great deal. No idea what the condition of the cars are.. I only know there is a Mustang, don't know what dragster he is talking about.

Anyone have any ideas what this set is ? any advice too would be great. Thanks

Here's the conversation thread

--------------------------------------------
Aurora HO Scale vintage race track - $60 

me: Hi, would you have pics of this set. Do you know what cars are in the set? Thanks

seller: I do not have pics of it set up. It was a set I had as a child. The two cars are a hard top Mustan ( red ) and a dragster with the name Slickster across the hood and trunk. (purple) The dragster is missing one tire I noticed. It is just a bunch of track, transformers, boxes with the steering wheels and speed controls. It was a simple set not eloborate at all.

I wanted to add something...I am trying to condence down a lot of storage into a home with no storage. I have 55 years worth of past life and I would enjoy nothing more than to get this race track and cars into someone's hands that is doing something with this vintage of Aurora Motoring series. I am new to this selling online and I would like to offer this bunch of stuff for 30.00 and if you could afford the shipping or I could split the shipping with you. I know that these type of items are not a necessity in life these days. Please know I made a random price listing and I am sure it was out of line or not.
If this is not in line with what you were thinking of spending on vintage systems please advise me.
I just do not want to take it to a thrift store and see it wasted.
Thank you...sorry so lengthly.

I just dug into the box with the track and I found the service manual and this is a ThunderJet 500 DC Motor set 
Kind of cool little manual.
Hope this helps. The race car driver star on the front of the cover with the quote promoting the set is Stirling Moss 

----------------------------------------


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, if you don't take it, I'll take a chance for $34.00.  

You never know, with the parts & cars he's listing you should be able to get your $ worth if you don't like it. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

"seller: I do not have pics of it set up. It was a set I had as a child. The two cars are a hard top Mustan ( red ) and a dragster with the name Slickster across the hood and trunk. (purple) The dragster is missing one tire I noticed. It is just a bunch of track, transformers, boxes with the steering wheels and speed controls. It was a simple set not eloborate at all.

Hope this helps. The race car driver star on the front of the cover with the quote promoting the set is Stirling Moss"

First - I'm no expert here - 

Slickster is the decals that typically came with Hot Rods. So I think the "dragster" may be a hot rod and it it's in good shape can be worth $30+ (or less if trashed). There were no Purple Hot Rods (there were Blue ones) so I'm not sure what it is. Most Mustangs (any flavor/color) should be worth $20+ in good shape. Aurora track and controllers don't have much value. For $35 it sounds like a good deal. I think Sterling Moss set was from around '64 - '69. With the original box and packing materials it would be worth more. Don't think you are risking much but maybe someone else here knows more.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*I'll trade for the cars!*

And if you do get it and would like more cars, I'll trade multiple other Tjets cars for those if they are in good shape!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Sure sounds like it is worth the price, if nothing else for figuring out what the purple "dragster" is. I have received several old cars with "slickster" decals, including a trashed Mangusta "hot rod" LOL. Blue is generally an uncommon color (and my personal favorite, just ask Bill Hall) so an original car is worth the effort to fix up!

Even if you are underwhelmed, you've got a couple chassis and bodies, an odd lot of parts and a manual. Not bad. 

Cost of advice is YOU MUST POST PICS ! Always very interesting to see how things turn up and what they end up as:thumbsup:!


----------



## butchd (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks guys, I greatly appreciate all your inputs. Yes I will definitely post pics once I get the package. The suspense is part of the hunt and scoring a deal is the ultimate high.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd make the road trip with a buddy.
Good excuse for a thick burger and coke on the road! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to agree I think I would go for it just for the cars and sell the other stuff off after checking to see if it works or not. You would probably end up with the cars for free.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Listen to Joez!*



joez870 said:


> I'd make the road trip with a buddy.
> Good excuse for a thick burger and coke on the road! :thumbsup:


Do this!

Post pics of yer new slot conquest!


----------

